# Does our kitten look like a british shorthair to you?



## stelam (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello,

I'd like to know whether you guys think our little Yuki looks like a british shorthair? We got him from an unregistered breeder, so he doesn't have papers. We saw the mom and dad who looked like bsh. We are doubting a little bit, because this is not a typical British shorthair color, and he doesn't have those distinctive bsh chubby cheeks. His body has also become kind of slim and long, but maybe that's just him growing up.

Either way, we love and cherish him; we're just curious though!

I've included pictures from when he was just 2 months old, to more recent pictures (he was about 5 months old in the last picture).


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Somewhat, tho his ears should be wider-spaced and not as upright, when he is an adult. His cheeks should be prominent and body short and stocky, not slim, and a short plush coat.. Without any registration papers from a certified cat fancy association such as CFA=Cat Fanciers ' Assoc., he is a very sweet looking DSH=Domestic Shorthair. Hope this info is helpful. 






British Shorthair Breed Standard – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc







cfa.org


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

not especially but he's very cute!


----------

